# Do we really need a description?



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just over the mountain from me in upstate New York an alligator escaped and the news story about it gives a description of the missing alligator so if you find it you will know it is the correct one:

The alligator is distinguishable by its gray-and-white scaled back. It has a hole in its right back webbed-foot and a clipped tail, a result of being bitten as a baby alligator.

Is it just me or does an escaped alligator in the northeast not need a detailed description; wouldn't want to confuse it with another alligator you might come across. 

Not sure how long the link will last:

Update: Search on in New Lebanon for escaped three-foot alligator - Berkshire Eagle Online


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Good One Walter. You are Makin me Laugh****
*Nickee**
*Love to Lucky* Hugs for you both**


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Some doofus might mistake it for a large pet iguana! Remember someone in Mexico bought a large white weasel thinking it was a rare dog...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Did they mention what color it's eyes are? Speaking of "it" did they say male or female?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Did they mention what color it's eyes are? Speaking of "it" did they say male or female?


Actually, Kobe is a male, so if you find one with a clipped tail, you should turn it over to shall we say make sure it fits the full description. Wouldn't want to mistake it for one wild and native to upstate NY.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg Was this a real story? Way too funny


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked:

must be a quiet day in the news center:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

too funny, but i also didn't realize you guys had gators up there


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG...:w00t: almost spewed my drink all over the screen! :HistericalSmiley:That's just so funny!!! Yeah I guess I'd better keep close eye out... wouldn't want to report the 'wrong' gator!! LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Why does anyone want a pet alligator. Oh well, Ill keep my eyes open if gator makes it back to the home land. Sue, I sure hope it wasn't one of your relatives that keeps pet alligators.lol


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> Why does anyone want a pet alligator. Oh well, Ill keep my eyes open if gator makes it back to the home land. Sue, I sure hope it wasn't one of your relatives that keeps pet alligators.lol



Lol Reva, the thought crossed my mind....but I guess it would be an in-law. It also crossed my mind that it is insane and irresponsible to keep an alligator in a cage. The article did say she* bought* it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So I guess its ok if you see another alligator walking down the street as long as its not THIS alligator.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked:OMG - Walter, that is the funniest, scariest thing. Yeah we have so many of those gators up in this part of the country that you better darn know it's the right one. :blink::blink:



revakb2 said:


> Why does anyone want a pet alligator. Oh well, Ill keep my eyes open if gator makes it back to the home land. * Sue, I sure hope it wasn't one of your relatives that keeps pet alligators*.lol


Reva - I know!! None of my relatives is that crazy!! It think. :w00t:

Only wildlife I've seen here is that red fox....and we saw it again on our road last night. He or she's so beautiful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I'm thinking that if I saw an alligator in NY or in IL for that matter, I wouldn't give a hoot WHICH alligator it was, I'd be calling 911 so fast I'd break a nail!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kinda crazy to give an alligator description.....especially here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LBB would like a description ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> LBB would like a description ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Deb, I'm sure LBB will keep an eye out for the gator! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Deb, I'm sure LBB will keep an eye out for the gator! :HistericalSmiley:


0

LBB: Aunty, I am not keeping "an" eye out.. I am keeping BOTH eyes out! 

Jops: Both your stupid eyes are out anyway, you dumbass!!

LBB: Yes, Sissy, they are out looking for the gator. He can be dangerous
you know.

Jops: I hate you

LBB: No you don't, you love me. You want to marry me.

Jops: Okay, I'm ready to puke now


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> 0
> 
> LBB: Aunty, I am not keeping "an" eye out.. I am keeping BOTH eyes out!
> 
> ...


Ah, Deb. Good thing I'd already swallowed my coffee just now! :chili:

Happy Sunday morning to you, girlfriend!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I would hate to report the wrong alligator!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOLOL no need to report it unless it has a clipped tail


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is still on the loose as of this morning - they have brought in a alligator tracking beagle. You can't make this stuff up. Reality is so much funnier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> It is still on the loose as of this morning - they have brought in a alligator tracking beagle. You can't make this stuff up. Reality is so much funnier.


Walter I saw it on the Albany news last night. Had to share your post with my husband and all the replies. We had tears running down our faces. So anyway, we're ready here as you can see...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley: Sue that is priceless, nearly loss my coffee when I saw it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL!!!! You guys are too funny!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Walter I saw it on the Albany news last night. Had to share your post with my husband and all the replies. We had tears running down our faces. So anyway, we're ready here as you can see...


Walter - when I first got Tyler had had that little green alligator (he still loves it) and he loved to "rassle gators with his dad." I had never been on a forum before and needed a siggie and wondered how people got such great pix. Someone (and I can't for the life remember who) created that one for Tyler. It was so cute!!! And perfect for this!! Who knew?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh this is to good!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

This is too funny. Of course being in LA, it's not uncommon to see them almost every time you pass a water way. We have been really dry here and have been on the look out for them in our yard as we have a drainage behind our property. But in any case, it doesn't matter which alligator it is, even down south, if we see an alligator walking through the neighborhood, you bet were going to make a call to Wildlife Services. Of course they will take a few hours to get here and it will probably be gone by then, but we aren't going to get close enough to see a hole in it's foot or even if his tail is bobbed, that's just plain silly!!


----------

